# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Masaker ne bazen ushtarake te Fort Hood, TX!

## INFINITY©

Nje masaker ka ndodhur ne bazen ushtarake te Fort Hood, TX ku 12 ushtar jane vrare dhe 31 jane plagosur. Kjo ndodhi kur nje Major me emrin Malik Nadal Hasan ka hapur zjarr ne bazen ushtarake me 2 guns qe ka patur ne duar dhe me pas eshte vrare nga ndihma e shpejt. Ketu ndodheshin ushtaraket qe po pergatiteshin per t'u nisur ne Irak. Dy ushtarak te tjere jane arrestuar dhe po pyeten ne lidhje me ngjarjen. 

Major Malik Nadal Hasan, 39-40 vjec. Cfare e shtyu kete ushtarak te vrasi pikerisht ata njerez qe jane betuar te mbrojne njeri-tjetrin? Idelogji ndoshta? Jam e sigurte qe do dali se shpejti motivi i kesaj masakre.

----------


## D@mian

http://www.boston.com/news/nation/washington/articles/2009/11/05/army_7_dead_in_dual_attacks_at_fort_hood_texas/

Dy terroriste te tjere jane arrestuar.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Nje masaker ka ndodhur ne bazen ushtarake te Fort Hood, TX ku 12 ushtar jane vrare dhe 31 jane plagosur. Kjo ndodhi kur nje Major me emrin Malik Nadal Hasan ka hapur zjarr ne bazen ushtarake me 2 guns qe ka patur ne duar dhe me pas eshte vrare nga ndihma e shpejt. Ketu ndodheshin ushtaraket qe po pergatiteshin per t'u nisur ne Irak. Dy ushtarak te tjere jane arrestuar dhe po pyeten ne lidhje me ngjarjen. 
> 
> Major Malik Nadal Hasan, 39-40 vjec. C*fare e shtyu kete ushtarak te vrasi pikerisht ata njerez qe jane betuar te mbrojne njeri-tjetrin? Idelogji ndoshta? Jam e sigurte qe do dali se shpejti motivi i kesaj masakre*.


Terrorizmi, njeriu eshte terrorist. 
Po duhet me thene edhe dicka tjeter, fillimisht sipas lajmeve ai ka qelluar njerez qe i ka njeh , dmth ka pas dicka kunder tyre, nuk ka qellur cilin do qe i ka dal perpara, Parashtrohet pyetja pse?!!
Nga ana tjeter mvaret me ke ka punuar, psh nje bashkpunetor i imi , i cili vetem ai e di se me cfar qellimi e beri, pa mos e pyetur askush , me thot mua "kam qene ushtar ne Irak dhe atje pervec te te  moshurve i kam vra edhe 6 femije musliman" !!!
Ai e di qe une jam musliman!!! Parashtrohet pyetja pse mi tha ato fjale a ?!!
Te me provokoj ashtu ?!! Une jam tip qe nuk ua var provokimeve, po ushtari ndohta nuk ka qene tip si une,dikush e ka provokuar , e ka marre seriozisht dhe i ka vra. 
Tani  parashtrohet pyetja , a duhet njeri te vrasi njerez nqs provokohet, sinqerisht JO. Kush vret pershkak te provokimeve eshte vrases, eshte kalit dhe pik.

GV_USA

----------


## dardaniAU

Nuk ka faj ai terroristi mysliman qe i ka vra 12 amerikan, siq nuk ka faje ky "GostivariUSA" qe mbron terroristat mysliman, keta nuk kane faj FAJ KA AMERIKA DHE EVROPA QE PRANON KESI TERRORISTA NE VENDET E VETA!!!
KETA TE ME SIPERMIT QE I PERMENDA DUHET QE TE GJITHE TE HIDHEN NE KANALE!

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Nuk ka faj ai terroristi mysliman qe i ka vra 12 amerikan, siq nuk ka faje ky "GostivariUSA" qe mbron terroristat mysliman, keta nuk kane faj FAJ KA AMERIKA DHE EVROPA QE PRANON KESI TERRORISTA NE VENDET E VETA!!!
> KETA TE ME SIPERMIT QE I PERMENDA DUHET QE TE GJITHE TE HIDHEN NE KANALE!


Me trego ti mua se ku e mbrova une vepren e tij?!! Ku !!!
Ne cfar vendi te postimit tim, une thash qe ai paska be pune te bukur ose pune te mire ?! Ku e thash une kete. 
Ate qe thash une se ekzistojne njerez qe kur takohen me musliman me qellim i provokojne, dhe te thash shembullin qe me ka ndodhur mua personalisht!!!
As qe me behe4shte vone se cfar ka punuar ai tipi pare se te punesohshte te ketu ku punoj une, por jo ai pa mos e pyetur kush me thot se ka qene ne Irak dhe ka vra te pafajshem, biles me thot se ka vra edhe 6 femije!!!
Per cfar arsyeje mi tha keto fjale a ?!!
Te me tregoj se eshte trim ?!! Te me tregoj se ka vra musliman te pafajshem!!
Si mendon ti kur njeri ballafsqohet me provokime te tilla , si munt te reagoj. 
Paramendo naj irakian qe ka humb familjen ne Irak dhe vjen dikush e i thot kam vra musliman dhe 6 femije, si do te reagoj ai ?!!!
Ku e di ti se cfar e ka shtyre ate njeri te kry kete krim!!! Ku e di ti aman!!!
Mos valle me flet tin me JEzu Krishtin , dhe Jezu Krishti te tregoj se e ka be per pune feje !!!
E keni zakon juve, flisni me Perendine!

RASTI NE FJALE ESHTE KRIM ME PADISKUTIM. RASTI NE FJALE ESHTE AKT TERRORIST ME PADISKUTIM!

Ajo qe mua me pengon eshte se juve vetem e vetem se ky ushtari paska pas emer musliman , me njehere e lidhni me fene islame , me njehere!!!
Nqs se kjo eshte e vertete , atehere me cfar do ta lidhim ate rastin qe ndohi ne universitetin e Virxhinias ?!!! Me krishterimin , ashtu ?!!

GV_USA

----------


## INFINITY©

Lajmi me i ri eshte qe Major Nadal Hasan eshte gjalle dhe ne gjendje stabel. Ai u plagos nga nje police ushtarake femer e cila po ashtu u plagos prej tij. Nese do flasi apo jo, kjo pritet te shifet.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Eshte me gjithe mend tradheti. Kujt ia pret mendja se shoku yt qe sterviteni bashke per 5 muaj te ktheje armen ndaj teje ne emer te allahut.
> Turp dhe mekat!


pastaj cfare lidhje mund te kene musllimanet shqiptare me kete hajvan qe me shume mundesi mund te kete qene i destabilizuar menderisht...te gjithe ju qe mundoheni qe cdo ngjarje te pazakonte ne shqiperi dhe bote ta lidhni me muslimanet kujtoni reagimin e gjithe politikaneve boterore me rastin e 11 shtatorit ..besoj e dini se te gjithe ata qe kan peshe dje dhe sot ne politiken boterore i kan perjashtuar muslimanet nga perfshirja ne akte te tilla...nuk identifikohet nje komunitet miliarda banore me 1,2 apo qindra te tille manjakesh...

----------


## honest

Qef Kem Ne Shqipëtaret Që Problemet E Huaja Ti Bëjm Tonat 
E Ta Qajm Kokën Me To (e Ndonjë Herë Ma Shum Se Koken)

----------


## ARKIA

> pastaj cfare lidhje mund te kene musllimanet shqiptare me kete hajvan qe me shume mundesi mund te kete qene i destabilizuar menderisht...te gjithe ju qe mundoheni qe cdo ngjarje te pazakonte ne shqiperi dhe bote ta lidhni me muslimanet kujtoni reagimin e gjithe politikaneve boterore me rastin e 11 shtatorit ..besoj e dini se te gjithe ata qe kan peshe dje dhe sot ne politiken boterore i kan perjashtuar muslimanet nga perfshirja ne akte te tilla...nuk identifikohet nje komunitet miliarda banore me 1,2 apo qindra te tille manjakesh...


Karpos!
90% te shokeve te mi jane myslimane dhe vete ata me thane : Paskemi qene fare, fare lol" . Megjithate une nuk e rr..aj fare per fanatizem e gjera si keto dhe e kam fjalen per ata 1,2 qe thua me siper dhe jo per shqipot ok. Shqiptari po te hengri ne bese vritet nga vete shqiptari kete e di mire ti e kushdo tjeter, ndersa keta arabet jane te semure lol te vrasin nga mbrapa per allahun. Duke filluar qe mbreme ne Usa nisi rishqyrtimi i te gjitha dosjeve te myslimaneve qe militojne ne us army, do te kete nje spastrim te papare dhe do te digjen edhe myslimane te ndershem me kete rast....... . Nuk dua te behem fanatik fetar dhe nuk dua t'i jap ceshtjes ngjyra te tilla. Nje gje pozitive eshte se Con-ja o gjall...... kjo me gezoi pa mase sot ne mengjez(ketu)

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Karpos!
> 90% te shokeve te mi jane myslimane dhe vete ata me thane : Paskemi qene fare, fare lol" . Megjithate une nuk e rr..aj fare per fanatizem e gjera si keto dhe e kam fjalen per ata 1,2 qe thua me siper dhe jo per shqipot ok. Shqiptari po te hengri ne bese vritet nga vete shqiptari kete e di mire ti e kushdo tjeter, ndersa keta arabet jane te semure lol te vrasin nga mbrapa per allahun. Duke filluar qe mbreme ne Usa nisi rishqyrtimi i te gjitha dosjeve te myslimaneve qe militojne ne us army, do te kete nje spastrim te papare dhe do te digjen edhe myslimane te ndershem me kete rast....... . Nuk dua te behem fanatik fetar dhe nuk dua t'i jap ceshtjes ngjyra te tilla. Nje gje pozitive eshte se Con-ja o gjall...... kjo me gezoi pa mase sot ne mengjez(ketu)


eshte nje tendence e pergjithshme qe per nje fenomen menjehere te lidhet dhe te akuzohet  nje komunitet..pse nuk i lidhem me komunitetin katolik,protestan apo te tjera komunitete vrasjet masive ne qendra pune,shkolla apo supermarkete te ndryshme nga persona te c'ekuilibruar menderish...sepse i semuri eshte i semure dhe qofte musliman qofte katolik apo ateist ai eshte i cmendur dhe nuk perfaqeson nje komunitet...

thuaju atyre shokeve te tu qe ndihen te turperuar nga qenja e tyre muslimane (dhe qe qenkan kot ) qe te nderrojne fene dhe te behen nje besimtar tjeter..per fat te mire sot pergjithesisht ne bote nuk te pengon kush te besosh ate  qe ti don ..

denim ashtu siq e meritojne keto lloj monstrash por keq per muslimanet e thjeshte apo kushdo komunitet qofte qe do e pesoje nga fshesa qe po ndodhka ne ushtrine amerika..une nuk e besoj se administrata amerikane do bjere aq poshte sa te paragjykoje...ashtu siq nuk paragjykoi ne rastin e 11 shtatorit...

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> eshte nje tendence e pergjithshme qe per nje fenomen menjehere te lidhet dhe te akuzohet  nje komunitet..pse nuk i lidhem me komunitetin katolik,protestan apo te tjera komunitete vrasjet masive ne qendra pune,shkolla apo supermarkete te ndryshme nga persona te c'ekuilibruar menderish...sepse i semuri eshte i semure dhe qofte musliman qofte katolik apo ateist ai eshte i cmendur dhe nuk perfaqeson nje komunitet...
> 
> thuaju atyre shokeve te tu qe ndihen te turperuar nga qenja e tyre muslimane (dhe qe qenkan kot ) qe te nderrojne fene dhe te behen nje besimtar tjeter..per fat te mire sot pergjithesisht ne bote nuk te pengon kush te besosh ate  qe ti don ..
> 
> denim ashtu siq e meritojne keto lloj monstrash por keq per muslimanet e thjeshte apo kushdo komunitet qofte qe do e pesoje nga fshesa qe po ndodhka ne ushtrine amerika..une nuk e besoj se administrata amerikane do bjere aq poshte sa te paragjykoje..*.ashtu siq nuk paragjykoi ne rastin e 11 shtatorit...*


A je i sigurte qe nuk e paragjykoj 11 shtatorin ose jo ?!!

Lexo me poshte:

http://www.bollyn.com/solving-9-11-t...#article_11424


Me Respekt 
GV_USA

----------


## Apollyon

Tani do plasi nje rracizem ne mase ndaj myslimaneve ne USA.

Do shohim.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Tani do plasi nje rracizem ne mase ndaj myslimaneve ne USA.
> 
> Do shohim.


Zedhenesi i shoqates Amerikano-Myslymane dje po thoshte se kur mori vesh per lajmin, po lutej qe personi/at e implikuar mos te ishin myslyman se ju kujtua ca ndodhi mbas 11 Shtatorit dhe ka frike qe edhe tani do ndodhi nje backlash ndaj myslymaneve ketu ne Amerike.

----------


## Apollyon

> Zedhenesi i shoqates Amerikano-Myslymane dje po thoshte se kur mori vesh per lajmin, po lutej qe personi/at e implikuar mos te ishin myslyman se ju kujtua ca ndodhi mbas 11 Shtatorit dhe ka frike qe edhe tani do ndodhi nje backlash ndaj myslymaneve ketu ne Amerike.


Sdiskutohet qe do ndodhe dicka e tille, sepse kush te jete mysliman do shihet si kercenim per vendin ku jeton. Do jete problem kjo gje per myslimanet ne USA. 

Do kthehen te gjith ne islamofob, do i kene tmerr edhe neveri kur ti shohin duke kaluar. Nuk eshte gje e mire kjo, se me barin e thate digjet dhe i njomi, ai qe punon per kalamajt e mendon per familjen e tij (packa besimit fetar qe ka) , te gjith njelloj do duken.

----------


## INFINITY©

Sa per lajmet qe pashe deri mbreme, Hasan eshte nje doktor psikolog dhe kishte 6 vjet ne ushtri. Ka lindur ne Virginia dhe prinderit e tij ishin nga Jordania. Ai ka lindur myslyman dhe e praktikonte besimin e tij. Gjithe shkollimi i tij, praktika, etj. ishte paguar nga ushtria dhe tani kishte ardhur koha qe ai te dergohej ne Irak dhe te bente kohen qe i detyrohej ushtrise. Sipas kushurinjve te tij, Hasan ishte kunder Politikes se Jashtme te Amerikes dhe ishte inatosur jashte mase kur Obama nuk i terhoqi trupat nga Afganistani dhe Iraku. Kishte marre dhe nje avokat ushtrie sepse donte qe te dilte nga ushtria gje qe eshte shume e veshtire kur i detyrohesh kohe ushtrise per gjithe shkollimin qe more. Dje ne mengjes, Hasan kishte shkuar ne nje dyqan me veshjen e tij myslymane dhe po ashtu nga mengjesi u kishte shperndare dhe mobiljet e tij fqinjeve. Eshte fakt qe security ne Fort Hood eshte nje nder me te fortat dhe vetem nje i brendshem mund ta bente kete gje. Hasan e kishte per t'u derguar ne Irak muajin tjeter. 

Nje psikolog qe humb mendjen apo nje ushtarak i ndikuar prej dikujt nga jashte?!

----------


## **rozi**

Majori kishte qene psychiatrist in Military Medical Unit. He got called on duty to Iraq, rejected Uncle Sam with justification that he is a muslim himself and would not accept to go to war against his own brothers of same religion. *Une e di se ai eshte gjalle, nuk kishte vdekur nga plumbat??? Any other heads up on this case?*


> Nje masaker ka ndodhur ne bazen ushtarake te Fort Hood, TX ku 12 ushtar jane vrare dhe 31 jane plagosur. Kjo ndodhi kur nje Major me emrin Malik Nadal Hasan ka hapur zjarr ne bazen ushtarake me 2 guns qe ka patur ne duar *dhe me pas eshte vrare nga ndihma e shpejt.* Ketu ndodheshin ushtaraket qe po pergatiteshin per t'u nisur ne Irak. Dy ushtarak te tjere jane arrestuar dhe po pyeten ne lidhje me ngjarjen. 
> 
> Major Malik Nadal Hasan, 39-40 vjec. Cfare e shtyu kete ushtarak te vrasi pikerisht ata njerez qe jane betuar te mbrojne njeri-tjetrin? Idelogji ndoshta? Jam e sigurte qe do dali se shpejti motivi i kesaj masakre.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Po mire psh a ekziston mundesia qe tia kene be sherrin?!! A ekziston mundesia qe dikush tjeter te kete be krimin dhe e fajesojne kete person sikur ky e ka be kete krim?!!

Alex Jones po ngre kete debat. Per me shum lexoni ketu

http://www.prisonplanet.com/everythi...ams-patsy.html

Dhe ketu :

http://www.bollyn.com/solving-9-11-t...#article_11424

GV_USA

----------


## INFINITY©

> Majori kishte qene psychiatrist in Military Medical Unit. He got called on duty to Iraq, rejected Uncle Sam with justification that he is a muslim himself and would not accept to go to war against his own brothers of same religion. *Une e di se ai eshte gjalle, nuk kishte vdekur nga plumbat??? Any other heads up on this case?*


Lexo me lart.

----------


## **rozi**

Po thanx shume, e pash tash, keshtu raportohej ne HeadNews. 




> Lexo me lart.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Po mire psh a ekziston mundesia qe tia kene be sherrin?!! A ekziston mundesia qe dikush tjeter te kete be krimin dhe e fajesojne kete person sikur ky e ka be kete krim?!!
> 
> Alex Jones po ngre kete debat. Per me shum lexoni ketu
> 
> http://www.prisonplanet.com/everythi...ams-patsy.html
> 
> Dhe ketu :
> 
> http://www.bollyn.com/solving-9-11-t...#article_11424
> ...


Dmth, ky zoteria futet me dy handguns ne dore dhe fillon qellon drejt turmes dhe kjo eshte pare dhe nga ushtar te tjere qe ishin aty ne ate kohe dhe po grisnin uniformat e tyre per te ndihmuar shoket e gjakosur dhe zotrote thua qe ja ngjiten ketij kot? Mbani me mire ate anen qe i ka ik mendja.

----------

